# Bean and Pea Sheller



## Sometimer (Nov 2, 2006)

Has anyone ever used one of these? If so, how well does it work?

Thanks in advance!

http://www.peasandcornco.com/pea_sheller.asp?gclid=CL3wypS-wZoCFR4hnAodDVy0sw


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We had a big electric one like pictured when I was a kid. Worked great on purple hulls, crowders, butter beans and black eyed peas. We had four 200' rows of peas and beans So I liked it a whole lot come shelling time. It just depends on how much shelling you are going to have to do I guess.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> We had a big electric one like pictured when I was a kid. Worked great on purple hulls, crowders, butter beans and black eyed peas. We had four 200' rows of peas and beans So I liked it a whole lot come shelling time. It just depends on how much shelling you are going to have to do I guess.


You pea shellin' son of a gun. rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> You pea shellin' son of a gun. rs


Not no more... that was during my indentured servitude time


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Small ones can be handy www.lehmans.com I think that is the sight. It is a hardware store for the amish. Where I get most of my junk to help me live in the sticks


----------



## czechoil (Dec 11, 2008)

*Electric pea sheller*

Sometimer, I have the electric pea sheller shown on the attached website. Works great; feed the peas with the "seam" up and they fly thru the sheller. I am interested in selling mine for $150 if anyone is interested. Shoot me an email.


----------



## lpk (Dec 28, 2004)

*Pea Sheller*

I have a back up pea sheller if anyone is interested in buying one. I bought a larger Taylor type that is made out of aluminum. The small one I have as a back up is a commercially produced one but it is made of wood. Works real well, just a little smaller than my other one. Sure is a bunch faster than shelling by hand!!!! If one of you were interested, shoot me a PM with your email and I can send picks.

lpk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres the one we use http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=431031&highlight=peas the link you posted is a good one BUT it will smash lots of them unless its adjusted correctly. My dad had a bigger one than in the link, this one will shell a bushel in a cpl of minutes, the one he sold would do 2-3 bushels in less than 5 minutes > just dump all in and turn it on...they are NOT cheap in price or quality


----------



## lpk (Dec 28, 2004)

*Sold Pea Sheller*



lpk said:


> I have a back up pea sheller if anyone is interested in buying one. I bought a larger Taylor type that is made out of aluminum. The small one I have as a back up is a commercially produced one but it is made of wood. Works real well, just a little smaller than my other one. Sure is a bunch faster than shelling by hand!!!! If one of you were interested, shoot me a PM with your email and I can send picks.
> 
> lpk


This sheller is sold- not nearly as large as the ones listed on here but it was a nice little sheller.


----------

